# Miami Police - New Strategy?



## muskrat89 (30 Nov 2005)

Miami I know, but something "new" nonetheless.....

http://www.breitbart.com/news/2005/11/28/D8E5RPBO5.html



> Miami Police Take New Tack Against Terror
> Nov 28 9:28 PM US/Eastern
> Email this story
> 
> ...


----------



## jwsteele (30 Nov 2005)

That has got to be one of the most ridiculous ideas I have heard in a while.  What a silly waste of resources!  Correct me if I'm wrong, but the police are for law enforcement not counter terrorism.  The under cover officers on busses sounds reasonable, but randomly surrounding a bank or a hotel for no reason whatsoever is absurd.  It will just stir everybody into a frenzy.  What would the public think if the RCMP ERT just randomly stormed the Chateau Laurier to hand out flyers.  It's just a bizarre plan.  Maybe JTF2 should adopt this plan and "breach, bang, and clear" every bank in the downtown Ottawa area just to let terrorists know they're out there.  What a goofy idea.


----------



## muskrat89 (30 Nov 2005)

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the police are for law enforcement not counter terrorism.



Actually, I can't speak for Canadian cities, but I think most major US cities have counter-terror cells/detachments/people in their Departments


----------



## jwsteele (30 Nov 2005)

Yes, I recognize that most major cities have counter terrorism units within their police departments but the article was talking about utilizing the entire force including just regular patrol officers.  Also, I don't think using an elite counter terrorism unit to handout flyers is the best way that resource can be directed.


----------



## MPIKE (1 Dec 2005)

jwsteele said:
			
		

> Yes, I recognize that most major cities have counter terrorism units within their police departments but the article was talking about utilizing the entire force including just regular patrol officers.  Also, I don't think using an elite counter terrorism unit to handout flyers is the best way that resource can be directed.





			
				jwsteele said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong


 okay i will..

Here we go again watching episodes of E-Ring and 24.   The article does not mention using ETF-types handing out leaflets as you misquote.  This is a proactive approach taken by an organization who is doing what any post 9/11 city is doing and that is raising public awareness/readiness and utilizing all assets available to them.  Perhaps (and i'll suggest it) this maybe another great opportunity to blitz an area plagued with other problems.?

Counter terrorism isn't all door kicks and flashbangs.  It starts with the frontline and those who are on the ground. 
Google intelligence-led and maybe you will appreciate this progressive plan.  Good on them.. Now do we bother debating if this would be even tried here? 

here is excerpt from the RCMP website (much to my chagrin and attempt at humour   it pretty much says it all)


> ntelligence-led policing is a term that has only begun to gain currency in the last few years. For this reason, it lacks a single, overarching definition. Most would agree, however, that at its most fundamental, intelligence-led policing involves the collection and analysis of information to produce an intelligence end product designed to inform police decision-making at both the tactical and strategic levels. It is a model of policing in which intelligence serves as a guide to operations, rather than the reverse. It is innovative and, by some standards, even radical, but it is predicated on the notion that a principal task of the police is to prevent and detect crime rather than simply to react to it.
> 
> We are facing increasing obstacles in policing. Unstoppable economic, social and political forces are having a profound effect, not only upon the world in which we function but also upon the manner in which each and every one of us does our job. And while we may be able to take some comfort from the fact that criminals do not change over time and continue to be motivated essentially by greed, the resources and opportunities available to them have increased exponentially along with the magnitude of their potential profits. Police forces are now dealing with crime that would be unrecognisable to the police officers of a generation ago and must do so with a rapidly shrinking resource base. The old models of policing no longer apply. We can no longer afford simply to react to each new situation, nor can we rely upon our traditional notions of crime and criminal behaviour. Intelligence-led policing may hold the key to our survival.
> 
> ...





			
				jwsteele said:
			
		

> That has got to be one of the most ridiculous ideas I have heard in a while.  What a silly waste of resources!



still silly?


----------



## a_majoor (2 Dec 2005)

New York City reversed a decades long crime wave through similar tactics directed against known and suspected criminal elements. Although there are a lot of New York cops, once people began to see uniformed officers patrolling their neighbourhoods and cracking down on petty street crime (and not doing the "drive by patrols of times past), they began reaching out to the officers and offering help in the form of tips (intelligence). 

The short answer is the NYPD was conducting a clear and hold operation burough by burough, and so came out the winners. The police in Miami are using similar ideas to disrupt potential terrorist activity and encourage the population to join forces with them. How well they do is worth watching though.


----------

